# Dumb question about Fans



## Grim95 (Sep 27, 2011)

So , are fans used to get air inside the case or used to get the heated air out of the case? Because in some pc's i've seen both of.


----------



## HARDHELPER (Jul 15, 2011)

Both. 

Have a look on this, it's the usual way to create your airflow:


----------



## Grim95 (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, thanks for answering so fast and with a so easy answer.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can typically achieve better results and maintain better control of the air path, by having more exhaust (sucking air out) fans than intake (pulling air in) fans. And as heat rises, you typically want the exhaust fans as high a possible (as seen in the image above).


----------

